
Don't hire a PR agency - do it yourself. - comatose_kid
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/05/diy_pr.html
======
tuukkah
Perhaps the idea could be developed further to say that rather than hiring an
agency to do a subtask, you should embrace PR and adapt it to become a part of
who you are. That's not so far fetched given for example the item 6 in the
article, or how tightly modern web startups "look like their products". Think
justin.tv or the obligatory founders' blog on product sites.

Still my marketing professor put it better when she noted that although many
see marketing as a type of communication or a step in product roll-out, the
power is in orienting yourself towards the customer in everything you do.

